# smbutil and mount_smbfs



## dsnyder (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm trying to come up with a way to make the process of connecting to Samba shares easier. If I mount them the normal way using the Finder, I can then make an alias to the share, and use this alias to mount that share in the future. However, each time I double-click the alias, I get an error message that says the original could not be found. The share still mounts, but I get the error every time. While this is something I can live with, it will probably just confuse and annoy my users. And, some of my users will need to mount several shares at a time, so it would be nice to just mount them all at once with a single command,

So, I've been playing around with 'smbutils' and 'mount_smbfs' in an attempt to create a scripts that will automate this. I've got them mounting with no problem, but I can't seem to unmount them. From what I've read in the man pages,

smbutil logout //user@host/share

should do the trick. But it doesn't seem to do anything for me. Additionally, if I try to just drag the icon for the share to the trash, I get an error

The operation could not be completed because the disk "xxx" is in use.

and the share stays mounted. It seems that the only way to unmount it is to log out from OS X entirely.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## joshuatree (Jul 25, 2006)

umount is the command you want. "man umount" contains examples.


----------

